# Black Widows or Red Backs?



## RandSReptiles (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello everyone 

Just a curious question,

Do people have any black widows or Red Backs as pets?
I know you'd need a DWA license if you do have one,

but how much do they sell for?

We probably will never get one but just curious aha

Thanks,

Ryan and Shannon.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

There are several keepers of this genus in the UK and at least one person I know has both. They are not pets, though. As for price, I can't help you there.


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

RandSReptiles said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Just a curious question,
> 
> ...


A friend keeps both and breed them last year they sold baby's for 2.50 each


----------



## RandSReptiles (Mar 20, 2014)

Ah, We didn't realize they was that cheap!

We'd be WAY to scared of getting any of those 

Thanks for the info guys 
Ryan and Shannon.


----------

